# Is Alice Cooper a Compositional Genius??



## Jack McKenzie (Apr 29, 2020)

Something controversial, something educational, something interesting and some monty python! Check out my first educational video! Hopefully you learn something!


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 29, 2020)

This has got to be the best video title I have seen in a while. Somehow I am inclined to the answer: YES. But I HAVE to watch your video first haha.

Job well done. Eventually I’ll check back in here to give my definitive answer, since you asked.


----------



## Rex282 (Apr 29, 2020)

Love Alice Cooper Group Michael Bruce wrote all those great tunes with Bob Ezrin producing .... brilliant...... wish the video was still up


----------

